# Samba in Jail broadcast wrong IP address



## Grzegorz (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi everyone.
I have a problem with Samba (410-4.10.8) behind jail.

It's working fine when i connecting by IP address, but when I trying to connect by netbios name it's give me internal jail IP that is outside of local network.
Only solution I've found, is to add host to every workstation.

Whether it is possible to force nmbd to return ip address assigned to outside jail?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2021)

Stop relying on that old NETBIOS protocol, it's horrid for a number of reasons. This is just one of the many things wrong with it. Use DNS like every Windows after Windows 2000 does. 

And update your system, net/samba410 was removed a while ago, it's not supported any more.


----------

